# Best LED lighting for deep tank?



## Kubla

Welcome to the forum. 36" deep could be quite the challenge. I'm not real familiar with the light but I think you'll have a real difficult time getting above "low light" at the substrate. Of course a lot depends on how deep the substrate is. You'll probably want to get that style of light as close to the water (and substrate) as possibel. The upper regions of the tank get high light and not much gets to the substrate. With a larger pendant type light, suspended higher above the tank, you'd have less difference between the substrate and top of the tank. 
I have a similar situation, just not as severe. I've got a 92 gallon 1/4 circle bow front that's 24" deep. I made the substrate fairly deep in the front to decrease the depth for the light. I also sloped up a lot from front to back. I have large anubius (low light plant) growing to the top of both corners. The corners tend to be dark and these grow well there. I even zip tie plants to suction cups and stick them higher up on the sides, add plants below to cover the bottoms, zip ties, etc. I'm going to redo soon and keep going that direction. Move some of the "bottom" towards the light. I plan to put rock wall cliff up each side and raise sections of the bottom with rock/cliff retaining walls, so I can get higher light over some flat planting areas. There are lots of plants that will grow on the rocks and there will be plenty of dark corners for low light stuff, and some bright plateaus for high light carpets.
I also built a 12" tall hood for my tank. My LED's have lenses on the individual chips that focus the light for better penetration. I'm able to move them off the water a few inches. I can hide a lot of ugly lights and hanging brackets under that hood and it looks great.


----------



## jeffkrol

Yea 3' is a challenge.. Can be done w/ multiple lights or large lensed emitters or "spots"..
but an idea of the challenge:


----------



## jmb1974

*kessils*

this tank uses 3 kessil tuna sun 360...it is 30" high
just set up about 3 weeks ago so everything is just breaking in
i would not grow super light hungry plants at the bottom...but my s. repens and micro sword are fine...anubias might be removed as they grow too slow (so might be an algae magnet)


----------



## Mike16T

I would go with SB Reef Light for that size of tank height.

https://sbreeflights.com/sbox-fw-plant-lights/34-sbox-pro-32-timer-fresh-water-plant.html


----------



## klibs

jmb1974 said:


> this tank uses 3 kessil tuna sun 360...it is 30" high
> just set up about 3 weeks ago so everything is just breaking in
> i would not grow super light hungry plants at the bottom...but my s. repens and micro sword are fine...anubias might be removed as they grow too slow (so might be an algae magnet)


$$$$$$$ for 3x kessils, that is a great setup. awesome tank


----------



## micheljq

You might want to look at the Orphek leds.

Michel.


----------



## jeffkrol

micheljq said:


> You might want to look at the Orphek leds.
> 
> Michel.


I'll second the "take a look" at Orphek..


> *Atlantik V2.1 Lens Versions*
> Orphek produces two lens versions of the Atlantik V2.1. The wide lens uses a convex designed lens for very good light spread in tanks up to 40” deep and with minimal shadowing. The Atlantik V2.1 narrow lens produces strong PAR and a very good spread in tanks 40” or deeper.


----------



## phopf

I have a MakeMyLED Pro Plant panel with 90 degree optics. They pack in 33 3W LEDs per 30cm of fixture. From all of my shopping around, this was a pretty good option for getting a high PAR at substrate (and Kessils were a bit more $$$). MMLED will also sub out custom LEDs on any of the five channels.

I only have a 21" deep tank, but they publish PAR values (attached). For conversion sake, these numbers are in approximately 6" increments (15cm is just shy of 6"). No data on 36", but I would estimate it would still be in the 60 PAR range (given a value of 102 at 30"), which gets you medium light at substrate.

Of course, take it from the perspective of "I bought it so it must be good", and I prefer a panel over discrete pendants as a matter of personal taste. The build quality is pretty good, and they also have some nice suspension hardware. These might be worth looking into for you as well.


----------



## KrypleBerry

Orphek, their lights are used by zoos for the very same reason. The price is steep for any Orphek light, Kessils more expensive pendants are orpheks price entry point. You could also try a powerful LED high bay or LED Flood in the desired spectrum, lenses could help and are easy enough to change out. Ive had great growth and results under 6500k LED floods. Im not sure if sbreeflights is even in business anymore? I tried contacting them and never heard back. Either way, with no communication at all I cant imagine how they back their products so that seems like a risk imo. Never tried their products, just tried to ask them for product information before making a purchase and never got a response. 

Ive seen some nice phillips floods using meanwell drivers rated ip67 6500k >75 and a few >80cri that I believe would work great for much less investment, respective 2-5 year warranties on the floods I was finding on fleabay. Hope you find something that works well.


----------



## drewzaun

KrypleBerry said:


> . Ive had great growth and results under 6500k LED floods. Im not sure if sbreeflights is even in business anymore? I tried contacting them and never heard back. Either way, with no communication at all I cant imagine how they back their products so that seems like a risk imo.



I’ve got a “standard single” from Dustin’s Fishtanks, the power supply has an SB Reef Light sticker on it, not sure if they make the light too?

Check out Dustin’s YouTube channel, he sells lights, his “standard double” may help you, I believe he uses them on his 220.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## litueont

> this tank uses 3 kessil tuna sun 360...it is 30" high
> just set up about 3 weeks ago so everything is just breaking in
> i would not grow super light hungry plants at the bottom...but my s. repens and micro sword are fine...anubias might be removed as they grow too slow (so might be an algae magnet)


Nice setup. I hope it would not cost you too much? I am thinking to do similar like your's. I have a flashlight from Fenix brand. But, now thinking to change and I like your design.


----------



## OffbeatJacuzzi

*Cheap Chinese led, they work well with depths*

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32867788759.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.64843c00yXXABe&mp=1

Though they are for cars, I use them on my aquarium with depth close to 100cm. I have even successfully grown baby tears which require high lights. 

If the link doesn't work then search for 7D Led light bar on https://www.aliexpress.com/ .


----------



## ahem

jmb1974 said:


> this tank uses 3 kessil tuna sun 360...it is 30" high
> just set up about 3 weeks ago so everything is just breaking in
> i would not grow super light hungry plants at the bottom...but my s. repens and micro sword are fine...anubias might be removed as they grow too slow (so might be an algae magnet)


It's a great looking tank!

I have had great challenges trying to grow anubias in high light. It might be best to keep it in a shaded area. In that environment it's an algae magnet for any algae that's happening in the tank. No only that, since it's a slow grower, it takes forever for it to recover from the algae damage so it easily becomes a long term eyesore in an otherwise well-growing upkept tank.


----------

